
On Time-Lapse Rocket Ride to Trade Center’s Top, Glimpse of Doomed Tower - dankohn1
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/20/nyregion/on-time-lapse-rocket-ride-to-trade-centers-top-ghostly-glimpse-of-doomed-tower.html
======
kristopolous
I'd like high quality renditions of some of those years. They fly by too fast
for me to enjoy all the details.

The mid 1800s were pretty fascinating. I guess I intellectually knew that
urbanization existed then but I didn't ever see it so wonderfully depicted.

For instance, look at the elevated railcar that goes up in the bottom left
around 1840 - then you get the paving of the streets around 1900 - and you can
quite clearly see how it was the same street that was there in 1750.

That's why early stage planning is so crucial!

------
dankohn1
This video is an extraordinary work of art and history. I love the
juxtaposition of moving buildings getting taller as your elevator car goes
higher and you move forward in time.

And, the emergence and disappearance of the original trade center tower is
heartbreaking.

I have tickets for June 6th, but I wish they offered an extra pass that let
you ride the elevator up and down a few times.

------
lightyrs
I think this a really cool concept, in general, but the sight of the doomed
WTC tower would give me the creeps. All I can think of when I see it in the
promo video is 9/11 and the jumpers. Maybe it's my fault for watching too many
9/11 videos but it would definitely affect my psyche en route to the 102nd
floor.

~~~
smacktoward
Yeah, that was my thought too: the last thing I'd want when riding to the top
of the new WTC is a reminder of what happened to the old WTC.

~~~
mattdotc
I'm pretty sure that's going to be in the back of any visitor's mind who was
alive and cognizant at the time of the attacks, ESPECIALLY New Yorkers.

I much prefer this over some sugar-coated version where we just kind of
pretend it didn't happen.

